# CAF Cannabis Use 2018- DAOD 9004-1



## Stoker (6 Sep 2018)

Purpose of DAOD 9004-1

Establishes a framework for the responsible use of cannabis in support of the following objectives:

the maintenance of a physically fit, employable and deployable forces;

the protection of safety in the workplace;

the maintenance of operational effectiveness, including any requirement to maintain a state of readiness; and

the avoidance of impairment which would prevent the safe and effective performance of duties.

Sets out the roles and responsibilities for addressing misuse of cannabis.

Standard of Conduct

CAF members are required to conduct themselves in a professional manner and are expected to make responsible choices regarding the use of recreational cannabis.

CAF members must not engage in any misuse of cannabis. Any misuse will be dealt with through administrative or disciplinary action, or both.

CAF members must inform their supervisor immediately if their ability to perform their duty is compromised due to cannabis consumption.

Risks and effects

Cannabis consumption can cause impairment of attention, cognition, mood, memory, judgement and motor skills. These effects can jeopardize the safety and operational effectiveness of the CAF.

Cannabis smoke contains many of the same harmful substances as tobacco smoke and therefore can damage lungs and cause bronchitis-like symptoms, coughing and wheezing, which can affect overall physical performance.

All CAF members are encouraged to make themselves aware of the information on cannabis consumption under the Health Promotion Program.

What’s permitted

Cannabis consumption and possession by CAF members is permitted provided such consumption and possession is in accordance with all applicable Canadian federal, provincial, territorial and municipal laws, any applicable foreign laws, DAOD 9004-1 and any orders prohibiting cannabis consumption and possession that may be issued under section 5 of DAOD 9004-1.

Don’t travel with cannabis

Although recreational cannabis is now legal in Canada, you cannot import or export any amount of cannabis, including medicinal cannabis, across Canada’s national borders.

It is illegal to take cannabis across international borders. As cannabis is illegal in most countries, you could be denied entry to these countries as a result of consumption or involvement in the legal Canadian cannabis industry.

Prohibitions

CAF prohibitions are grounded in scientific evidence, and are based on considerations relating to military operations, specific job requirements, and workplace safety. CAF members are prohibited from cannabis consumption:

8 hours before any known or expected performance of any duty

during the entire period of the working day or shift

during the entire period of serving on a domestic or international operation, exercise or collective training, other than any period of authorized leave in Canada

CAF members are prohibited from cannabis consumption and possession

during the entire period that the CAF member is in or on any vessel, vehicle or aircraft, military or civilian, operated by or in support of the DND or the CAF

during the period that the CAF member is on training for the basic military qualification or basic military officer qualification and is restricted from leave

during the entire period of an international operation or OUTCAN posting other than any authorized period of leave in Canada

Prohibition periods

The CDS has ordered the following periods of prohibition for cannabis consumption (additional to 8hr prior to any duty) 24 hours before any known or expected performance of any of the following duties, involving a heightened risk and a higher-than-usual need for attention to detail:

operation or handling of a loaded weapon, ammunition, explosive ordnance or explosive;

operation or handling of a weapon system;

a scheduled base emergency response duty, including firefighting or medical first response by military police, a firefighter or a medical technician assigned to medical first response duty;

a scheduled operational exercise or collective training;

operation of a wheeled or tracked vehicle, or mobile support equipment;

servicing, loading, testing or involvement in maintaining a military aircraft or a component of a military aircraft;

training as a candidate for the basic military qualification or basic military officer qualification and not restricted from leave;

parachuting, rappelling or fast roping activities;

maintenance or packing of parachuting, rappelling or fast roping equipment;

operation of a laser of class 3B, 3R or 4, as classified under the American National Standards Institute Z136.1, Safe Use of Lasers; or

operation of a fuel farm or handling of bulk petroleum.

28 days before any known or expected performance of any of the following duties, involving operating in a highly demanding environment or in a precision-oriented task:

operating in a hyperbaric environment, i.e. diving, submarine service or use of a hyperbaric chamber;

high altitude parachuting from a height of or above 13,000 feet above mean sea level;

service as a member of a crew of a military aircraft as a pilot, air combat systems officer, flight engineer, airborne electronic sensor operator, observer, loadmaster, jumpmaster, search and rescue technician, air technician, air gunner, air marshal, tactical aircraft security officer, flight test engineer, flight attendant, flight steward, flight surgeon, flight nurse or aeromedical evacuation technician;

controlling or directing an aerospace platform or asset; or

operation of an unmanned aerial system. enduring and total prohibition on cannabis consumption during the entire period of

an international operation, exercise or collective training, other than any period of authorized leave in Canada; or

a posting or attached posting outside Canada, other than any period of authorized leave in Canada.

Drug Testing

The CAF will be able to order a drug test in certain circumstances for the consumption of cannabis if a CAF member:

is subject to a period of prohibition for cannabis consumption for a period of 28 days or longer before the known or expected performance of certain specific duties;

is on an international operation, exercise or collective training of 28 days or longer; or

is on an OUTCAN posting.

Responsibilities

All CAF members are responsible for being informed of the DAOD, reporting an incident of suspected misuse, and informing their supervisor if they are unable to safely and effectively perform their duty due to cannabis consumption. Commanders and senior leadership are responsible for continuing education in respect of the misuse of cannabis, as well as for taking action, including ordering drug testing in cases of suspected misuse.

Managers and military leaders are to ensure the compliance of their staff with the DAOD.

CAF members may seek clarification of the policies or instructions set out in the DAOD through their chain of command.

Conclusion

 CAF members are expected to act responsibly and conduct themselves in a professional manner at all times. Serving our country, at home and abroad, remains the CAF’s primary duty.

Faithfull adherence to the DAOD will ensure that CAF members are able to adequately balance service and operational effectiveness with responsible access to recreational cannabis, thus maintaining the high standards our CAF are known for.


----------



## RocketRichard (6 Sep 2018)

Seems reasonable to me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Sep 2018)

So....who is able to actually use then? Those caveats disqualify at least 50 percent of the Reg Force including pretty much the entire RCAF...


----------



## Ashkan08 (6 Sep 2018)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> So....who is able to actually use then? *Those caveats disqualify at least 50 percent of the Reg Force including pretty much the entire RCAF...*



Which makes perfect sense.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2018)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Purpose of DAOD 9004-1
> 
> 
> Drug Testing
> ...



I'm a little curious to see further info on the "in certain circumstances".  Hopefully it is less restrictive than the current regs WRT drug testing.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2018)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> So....who is able to actually use then? Those caveats disqualify at least 50 percent of the Reg Force including pretty much the entire RCAF...



That's right, a bunch of people will still have to choose between their jobs/careers and using cannabis. Same as with a number of civilian trades/occupations. So? That's a choice responsible adults will have to make for themselves. I would say if that presents a conundrum for anyone, I'm perfectly fine with that person choosing another line of work.


----------



## ballz (7 Sep 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That's right, a bunch of people will still have to choose between their jobs/careers and using cannabis. Same as with a number of civilian trades/occupations. So? That's a choice responsible adults will have to make for themselves. I would say if that presents a conundrum for anyone, I'm perfectly fine with that person choosing another line of work.



Sure. But I also think the CAF is trying to be a restrictive as legally possible because they couldn't just say "no cannabis for CAF members," as opposed to respecting the fact that it's employees are a bunch of adults and that recreational cannabis use is an acceptable behavior for an adult and making an honest attempt at respecting that.

28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.


----------



## dimsum (7 Sep 2018)

ballz said:
			
		

> 28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.



The closest civilian counterpart would be the airlines.  I'd be interested in what their policy ends up being.

That being said, I'm on board with a more restrictive policy that can be loosened later when there's more research on its effects.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2018)

ballz said:
			
		

> Sure. But I also think the CAF is trying to be a restrictive as legally possible because they couldn't just say "no cannabis for CAF members," as opposed to respecting the fact that it's employees are a bunch of adults and that recreational cannabis use is an acceptable behavior for an adult and making an honest attempt at respecting that.
> 
> 28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.



Throwing out a guess, but I would wonder if it has to do with being absolutely bloody certain that aircrew have completely cleared it from their bodies before potentially operating aircraft in another country's airspace or on another nation's soil. That doesn't seem ridiculous to me at all.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Sep 2018)

ballz said:
			
		

> Sure. But I also think the CAF is trying to be a restrictive as legally possible because they couldn't just say "no cannabis for CAF members," as opposed to respecting the fact that it's employees are a bunch of adults and that recreational cannabis use is an acceptable behavior for an adult and making an honest attempt at respecting that.
> 
> 28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.



The way i heard it, when we asked Westjet and Air Canada what they planned on doing for a cannabis policy, they both responded that they were waiting to see what we did...or so I heard...


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Sep 2018)

The next thing you'll know soldiers deployed on operations will be banned from drinking energy drinks  



> Sure. But I also think the CAF is trying to be a restrictive as legally possible


Of course they are. 



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> That's right, a bunch of people will still have to choose between their jobs/careers and using cannabis.



Thats my take on it.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Sep 2018)

ballz said:
			
		

> 28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.


Commercial pilots will likely have the same restriction. We’ll see what the railways do with their train engineers.


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That's right, a bunch of people will still have to choose between their jobs/careers and using cannabis. Same as with a number of civilian trades/occupations.



I've never tried marijuana, so I am hardly an SME. 

But, I can't see anything so wonderful about it that is worth the risk of losing your job.


----------



## Strike (7 Sep 2018)

ballz said:
			
		

> 28 days for aircrew is ridiculous. I'd be curious to see which civilian occupations will or could require that.



My husband's a trucker and if he were to get caught with cannabis in his system it would be grounds for dismissal.

28 days is supposed to be the time it takes for it to leave your system completely.  I can only see the excessive timeline for those trades being because of how the drug is metabolized and how it remains in the brain for so long coupled with the lack of studies on how that could impair certain activities at high altitude.


----------



## McG (7 Sep 2018)

And to see it on an official site, look here:  http://forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-9000/9004-1.page


----------



## Old EO Tech (7 Sep 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> And to see it on an official site, look here:  http://forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-9000/9004-1.page



I notice this DAOD doesn't apply to Civilians, only to Civilian Managers that supervise CAF member IOT enforce it on CAF mbrs.  So how are we regulating cannabis use on Civilian DND employees that operate equipment, we have Civilian truckers for instance.  Or even show up for work clearly impaired? And unable to do their work.  Are we just putting this on the backs of managers to use existing mechanisms with no specific backing for legal cannabis use?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2018)

Strike said:
			
		

> My husband's a trucker and if he were to get caught with cannabis in his system it would be grounds for dismissal.
> 
> 28 days is supposed to be the time it takes for it to leave your system completely.  I can only see the excessive timeline for those trades being because of how the drug is metabolized and how it remains in the brain for so long coupled with the lack of studies on how that could impair certain activities at high altitude.



I think people forgot that even in a pressurized aircraft, at high altitude the pressure isn't the same as it is at ground level.  You're effectively sitting at 10,000 feet already in the aircraft at high(er) altitudes.  

I recall reading somewhere that THC is stored in fat cells/fatty tissue and during intense physical/stress situations there are concerns that the THC could then be released into the blood stream.  I wouldn't want that to happen if you're dealing with a decompression at high alt, or a cabin fire, etc.  There's already enough dangers/risks in those situations and they can happen at any time and instantly.  Having experienced some inflight emergencies, you're body reacts to the situation pretty quick; rapid heart beat, stress level, etc.

Imagine the public reaction if a CAF aircraft crashed into a populated area, and it came out that the pilot had "x" level of THC in his/her blood.  The worst case scenario's / risks of aircraft accidents justify the restrictions for mbr's involved in conducting flight ops IMO.

I agree with Dimsum;  if future research/knowledge provides data that would allow a reduced prohibited timeline, then the timeline could be reduced with the same risk being mitigated.  "AVOID, TRAP, MITIGATE" are fundamentals of the HPMA core concepts (Human Performance in Military Aviation).


----------



## Remius (7 Sep 2018)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I notice this DAOD doesn't apply to Civilians, only to Civilian Managers that supervise CAF member IOT enforce it on CAF mbrs.  So how are we regulating cannabis use on Civilian DND employees that operate equipment, we have Civilian truckers for instance.  Or even show up for work clearly impaired? And unable to do their work.  Are we just putting this on the backs of managers to use existing mechanisms with no specific backing for legal cannabis use?



Civilian workers would be covered under their existing rules no?  The PS has mechanisms and rules in place for things like impairment.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Sep 2018)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I notice this DAOD doesn't apply to Civilians, only to Civilian Managers that supervise CAF member IOT enforce it on CAF mbrs.  So how are we regulating cannabis use on Civilian DND employees that operate equipment, we have Civilian truckers for instance.  Or even show up for work clearly impaired? And unable to do their work.  Are we just putting this on the backs of managers to use existing mechanisms with no specific backing for legal cannabis use?



It's easy to impose new regulations on serving members because there aren't those pesky collective agreements. It will probably take longer to sort out all the ins and outs of coming up with and applying new regulations to civilian employees.  Maybe have a look at this.

https://www.csps-efpc.gc.ca/events/lciw/index-eng.aspx?wbdisable=true


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Sep 2018)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I notice this DAOD doesn't apply to Civilians, only to Civilian Managers that supervise CAF member IOT enforce it on CAF mbrs.  So how are we regulating cannabis use on Civilian DND employees that operate equipment, we have Civilian truckers for instance.  Or even show up for work clearly impaired? And unable to do their work.  Are we just putting this on the backs of managers to use existing mechanisms with no specific backing for legal cannabis use?



Are you referring to this section of the DAOD?

Compliance

9.1 DND employees and CAF members must comply with this DAOD. Should clarification of the policies or instructions set out in this DAOD be required, DND employees and CAF members may seek direction through their channel of communication or chain of command, as appropriate. Managers and military leaders have the primary responsibility for and means of ensuring the compliance of their DND employees and CAF members with this DAOD.


----------



## dimsum (7 Sep 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Throwing out a guess, but I would wonder if it has to do with being absolutely bloody certain that aircrew have completely cleared it from their bodies before potentially operating aircraft in another country's airspace or on another nation's soil. That doesn't seem ridiculous to me at all.



That's also a very good point, considering that many of our domestic flights potentially have diversion airports in the US for weather, inflight emergencies, etc.


----------



## Navy_Pete (7 Sep 2018)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Are you referring to this section of the DAOD?
> 
> Compliance
> 
> 9.1 DND employees and CAF members must comply with this DAOD. Should clarification of the policies or instructions set out in this DAOD be required, DND employees and CAF members may seek direction through their channel of communication or chain of command, as appropriate. Managers and military leaders have the primary responsibility for and means of ensuring the compliance of their DND employees and CAF members with this DAOD.



Probably this in the start;

Application: This DAOD is an order that applies to officers and non-commissioned members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF members) and a directive that applies to employees of the Department of National Defence (DND employees) who supervise CAF members.

This is pretty typical for civilian managers; really no different than military that supervise civilians following the collective agreements, annual evals, etc.  I think the big thing here would be the reporting.

They probably want to do some education as well with this. Stuff like edibles takes hours to kick in, and affect will vary wildly.  It would be easy enough for someone to think they have 12 or 16 hours and still be messed up, so will probably have a number of people run into that kind of thing.  No different than drinking heavily and still being drunk when you wake up, but people will have less experience with it.

Generally seems pretty reasonable though; looks like it's basically 8 hours from bottle to throttle the same as alcohol, with some caveats for anyone doing various specific things.  Like how it was tied to the duties and not a qualification, so shows enough common sense that someone sitting in a desk job (like all the NDHQ pilots) won't have somewhat excessive restrictions, but anyone going to the range would have a longer period (for example) to ensure they are sober.  I actually assumed they would go more 'reefer madness' instead of treat people like adults so that was refreshing.  Maybe that will last until there is an incident that makes the paper...


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2018)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> ; looks like it's basically 8 hours from bottle to throttle the same as alcohol, with some caveats for anyone doing various specific things.



Like driving,

"Period of prohibition

Cannabis consumption during the 24 hours before any known or expected performance of …

•operation of a wheeled or tracked vehicle, or mobile support equipment;"


----------



## Navy_Pete (7 Sep 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Like driving,
> 
> "Period of prohibition
> 
> ...



While on duty though, not driving your own car on the weekend.  The normal provincial rules for that will apply.  This seems like they picked a somewhat arbitrary time frame to give people enough time to sober up before doing anything with a safety concern, and probably added extra fudge time to allow for the lack of research.  Probably some reasonable guidelines for people that may want to try it once it's legal and keep themselves out of trouble by not being able to do their job safely.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2018)

CANFORGEN 151/18 CMP 076/18 281507Z AUG 18

CDS DIRECTION ON USE OF CANNABIS BY CAF MEMBERS
UNCLASSIFIED 

REFS: A. STRONG, SECURE, ENGAGED: CANADA S DEFENCE POLICY 
B. QR & O ARTICLE 19.14 
C. QR & O CHAPTER 20 
D. DAOD - SERIES 5019 CONDUCT AND PERFORMANCE DEFICIENCIES 
E. DAOD - SERIES 7023 DEFENCE ETHICS 
F. THE DND AND CF CODE OF VALUES AND ETHICS 
G. CDS GUIDANCE TO COMMANDING OFFICERS AND THEIR LEADERSHIP TEAMS 
H. CANNABIS AND INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL (HTTP://NEXUS.GC.CA/TRAVEL-VOYAGE/CANNABIS-ENG.HTML) 

1.	THE PURPOSE OF THIS CANFORGEN IS TO PROVIDE ALL CAF PERSONNEL WITH MY GUIDANCE AND EXPECTATIONS WITH REGARD TO THE USE OF CANNABIS 

2.	BILL C-45, THE CANNABIS ACT, WILL COME INTO FORCE ON 17 OCT 18. WHEN THAT BILL COMES INTO FORCE, ADULT CANADIANS WILL BE ABLE TO LEGALLY PURCHASE, POSSESS AND CONSUME CANNABIS, IN ACCORDANCE WITH ALL RELEVANT FEDERAL, PROVINCIAL, TERRITORIAL, AND MUNICIPAL LAWS AND REGULATIONS. UNTIL THAT TIME, POSSESSION OF CANNABIS REMAINS ILLEGAL IN CANADA, UNLESS AUTHORIZED FOR MEDICAL OR SCIENTIFIC PURPOSES

3.	THE LEGALIZATION OF CANNABIS REPRESENTS A SIGNIFICANT CHANGE. CAF MEMBERS ARE REQUIRED TO MAKE RESPONSIBLE CHOICES IN RESPECT OF THE USE OF CANNABIS IN SUPPORT OF THE FOLLOWING OBJECTIVES: 

A.	THE MAINTENANCE OF PHYSICALLY FIT, EMPLOYABLE AND DEPLOYABLE FORCES;
B.	THE PROMOTION OF SAFETY IN THE WORKPLACE;
C.	THE MAINTENANCE OF OPERATIONAL EFFECTIVENESS, INCLUDING ANY REQUIREMENT TO MAINTAIN A STATE OF READINESS;
D.	THE AVOIDANCE OF IMPAIRMENT WHICH WOULD PREVENT THE SAFE AND EFFECTIVE PERFORMANCE OF DUTIES 

4.	CAF MEMBERS SHOULD BE AWARE THAT CANNABIS SMOKE CONTAINS MANY OF THE SAME HARMFUL SUBSTANCES AS TOBACCO SMOKE AND THEREFORE CAN DAMAGE LUNGS AND CAUSE BRONCHITIS-LIKE SYMPTOMS, COUGHING AND WHEEZING WHICH, ALONE OR TOGETHER, CAN AFFECT THEIR OVERALL PHYSICAL PERFORMANCE 

5.	EVERY CAF MEMBER MUST ALSO UNDERSTAND THAT CANNABIS CONSUMPTION CAN CAUSE IMPAIRMENT OF ATTENTION, COGNITION, MOOD, MEMORY, JUDGEMENT AND MOTOR SKILLS. ANY ALLEGED MISUSE OF CANNABIS THAT JEOPARDIZES THE SAFETY AND OPERATIONAL EFFECTIVENESS OF THE CAF, INCLUDING REPORTING TO DUTY IMPAIRED OR BEING UNABLE TO SAFELY AND EFFECTIVELY PERFORM ASSIGNED DUTIES DUE TO CONSUMPTION OF ANY INTOXICANT, WILL BE INVESTIGATED AND DEALT WITH THROUGH THE MOST APPROPRIATE ADMINISTRATIVE OR DISCIPLINARY ACTION, OR BOTH, AND MAY RESULT IN RELEASE FROM THE CAF 

6.	I URGE EVERY CAF MEMBER TO READ WITH GREAT ATTENTION THE DAOD ON USE OF CANNABIS BY CAF MEMBERS (DAOD 9004-1) WHICH IS SIMULTANEOUSLY ISSUED WITH THIS CANFORGEN AND WILL BECOME EFFECTIVE 17 OCT 18. I HAVE ORDERED THAT ALL CAF MEMBERS BE PROHIBITED FROM CANNABIS CONSUMPTION WITHIN 8 HOURS PRIOR TO PERFORMING ANY DUTY 

7.	FURTHERMORE, I HAVE ORDERED THE FOLLOWING ADDITIONAL PROHIBITIONS FOR CAF MEMBERS: 

A. GENERAL PROHIBITIONS:

I. CANNABIS CONSUMPTION DURING THE ENTIRE PERIOD OF THE WORKING DAY OR SHIFT OF THE CAF MEMBER,

II. CANNABIS CONSUMPTION DURING THE ENTIRE PERIOD THAT THE CAF MEMBER IS SERVING ON A DOMESTIC OPERATION, EXERCISE OR COLLECTIVE TRAINING, OTHER THAN ANY PERIOD OF AUTHORIZED LEAVE IN CANADA,

III. CANNABIS POSSESSION DURING THE ENTIRE PERIOD THAT THE CAF MEMBER IS SERVING ON AN INTERNATIONAL OPERATION, EXERCISE OR COLLECTIVE TRAINING, OTHER THAN ANY PERIOD OF AUTHORIZED LEAVE IN CANADA,

IV. CANNABIS CONSUMPTION OR POSSESSION DURING THE ENTIRE PERIOD THAT THE CAF MEMBER IS IN OR ON ANY VESSEL, VEHICLE OR AIRCRAFT, MILITARY OR CIVILIAN, OPERATED OR IN SUPPORT THE DND OR THE CAF, 

V. CANNABIS CONSUMPTION OR POSSESSION DURING THE PERIOD THAT A CAF MEMBER IS ON BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION OR BASIC MILITARY OFFICER QUALIFICATION AND IS RESTRICTED FROM LEAVE

B.  24 HOUR PERIOD OF PROHIBITION BEFORE ANY KNOWN OR EXPECTED PERFORMANCE OF THE FOLLOWING DUTIES:

I. OPERATION OR HANDLING OF A LOADED WEAPON, AMMUNITION, EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE OR EXPLOSIVE,

II. OPERATION OR HANDLING OF A WEAPON SYSTEM,

III. A SCHEDULED BASE EMERGENCY RESPONSE DUTY, INCLUDING FIREFIGHTING OR MEDICAL FIRST RESPONSE BY MILITARY POLICE, A FIREFIGHTER OR A MEDICAL TECHNICIAN ASSIGNED TO MEDICAL FIRST RESPONSE DUTY,

IV. A SCHEDULED OPERATIONAL EXERCISE OR COLLECTIVE TRAINING,

V. OPERATION OF A WHEELED OR TRACKED VEHICLE, OR MOBILE SUPPORT EQUIPMENT,

VI. SERVICING, LOADING, TESTING OR INVOLVEMENT IN MAINTAINING A MILITARY AIRCRAFT OR A COMPONENT OF A MILITARY AIRCRAFT,

VII. TRAINING AS A CANDIDATE FOR THE BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION OR BASIC MILITARY OFFICER QUALIFICATION AND NOT RESTRICTED FROM LEAVE,

VIII. PARACHUTING, RAPPELLING OR FAST ROPING ACTIVITIES,

IX. MAINTENANCE OR PACKING OF PARACHUTING, RAPPELLING OR FAST ROPING EQUIPMENT,

X. OPERATION OF A LASER OF CLASS 3B, 3R OR 4, AS CLASSIFIED UNDER THE AMERICAN NATIONAL STANDARDS INSTITUTE Z136.1, SAFE USE OF LASERS, OR

XI. OPERATION OF A FUEL FARM OR HANDLING OF BULK PETROLEUM(SEMICOLON) 

C.  28 DAY PERIOD OF PROHIBITION BEFORE ANY KNOWN OR EXPECTED PERFORMANCE OF THE FOLLOWING DUTIES:

I. OPERATING IN A HYPERBARIC ENVIRONMENT (DIVING, SUBMARINES, SERVICE OR USE OF RECOMPRESSION CHAMBERS),

II. HIGH ALTITUDE PARACHUTING FROM A HEIGHT OF OR ABOVE 13,000 FEET (3,962 METERS) ABOVE MEAN SEA LEVEL,

III. SERVING AS A MEMBER OF A CREW OF A MILITARY AIRCRAFT AS A PILOT, AIR COMBAT SYSTEMS OFFICER, FLIGHT ENGINEER, AIRBORNE ELECTRONIC SENSOR OPERATOR, OBSERVER, LOADMASTER, JUMPMASTER, SEARCH AND RESCUE TECHNICIAN, AIR TECHNICIAN, AIR GUNNER, AIR MARSHALL, TACTICAL AIRCRAFT SECURITY OFFICER, FLIGHT TEST ENGINEER, FLIGHT ATTENDANT, FLIGHT STEWARD, FLIGHT SURGEON, FLIGHT NURSE, OR AEROMEDICAL EVACUATION TECHNICIAN,

IV. CONTROLLING OR DIRECTING AEROSPACE PLATFORM OR ASSET, OR

V. OPERATING AN UNMANNED AERIAL SYSTEM

D.  AN ENDURING AND TOTAL PROHIBITION ON CANNABIS CONSUMPTION FOR ANY CAF MEMBER ON A POSTING OR ATTACHED POSTED OUTSIDE CANADA, OR PARTICIPATING IN AN INTERNATIONAL OPERATION, EXERCISE, OR COLLECTIVE TRAINING, UNLESS ON AUTHORIZED LEAVE IN CANADA 

8.	THE ABOVE LIST OF PROHIBITIONS DOES NOT PREVENT ANY COMMANDER OF A COMMAND OR OFFICER HOLDING THE SENIOR MILITARY APPOINTMENT IN ANY GROUP AT NDHQ FROM REQUESTING THE ISSUANCE OF CDS ORDERS SETTING OUT ADDITIONAL PROHIBITIONS ON CANNABIS CONSUMPTION AND POSSESSION APPLICABLE TO CAF MEMBERS IN THEIR ORGANIZATIONS 

9.	CAF PERSONNEL SHOULD NOTE THAT POSSESSION OR CONSUMPTION OF CANNABIS IS ILLEGAL IN MOST COUNTRIES. PREVIOUS USE OF CANNABIS COULD RESULT IN A TRAVELLER BEING DENIED ENTRY TO THEIR DESTINATION. THE LINK AT REF H PROVIDES ADDITIONAL DETAILS ON CANNABIS AND INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL 

10.	THE CHAIN OF COMMAND SHALL ENSURE THAT ALL CAF MEMBERS AND SUPERVISORS ARE MADE AWARE OF THIS CANFORGEN AND FULLY UNDERSTAND THE CONTENT OF DAOD 9004-1 ON USE OF CANNABIS BY CAF MEMBERS. FURTHERMORE, FOR THOSE CAF MEMBERS FOR WHOM CANNABIS CONSUMPTION IS PROHIBITED FOR A PERIOD OF 28 DAYS OR LONGER, IT MUST BE UNDERSTOOD THAT CANNABIS REMAINS A DRUG WITHIN THE MEANING OF THE CANADIAN FORCES DRUG CONTROL PROGRAM. AS SUCH, DRUG TESTING REMAINS AUTHORIZED FOR THESE INDIVIDUALS UNDER THE PROGRAM, AND I EXPECT THIS TESTING TO BE CONDUCTED WHERE APPROPRIATE 

11.	AS ALWAYS, I EXPECT EVERY CAF MEMBER TO ACT RESPONSIBLY AND CONDUCT THEMSELVES IN A PROFESSIONAL MANNER AT ALL TIMES. SERVING OUR COUNTRY, AT HOME AND ABROAD, REMAINS OUR PRIMARY DUTY. I AM CONFIDENT THAT FAITHFULL ADHERENCE TO THE DAOD AND THIS CANFORGEN WILL ENSURE THAT CAF MEMBERS ARE ABLE TO ADEQUATELY BALANCE SERVICE AND OPERATIONAL EFFECTIVENESS WITH RESPONSIBLE ACCESS TO RECREATIONAL CANNABIS, THUS MAINTAINING THE HIGH STANDARDS WE ARE KNOWN FOR.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2018)

And cue the guardhouse lawyers in 3....2....1....


----------



## kratz (7 Sep 2018)

With the official policy out now, some questions remain:

- How are DND civilians governed, once this takes effect? (already asked earlier)
- How will CFHA regulate the RHUs, or Base singles quarters smoke pits?
- Mess Dinners are a duty, according to the CANFORGEN, smoking up would not be allowed.
- How will other nations' forces training, working in Canada be governed regarding legalized cannabis?


----------



## Old EO Tech (7 Sep 2018)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Probably this in the start;
> 
> Application: This DAOD is an order that applies to officers and non-commissioned members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF members) and a directive that applies to employees of the Department of National Defence (DND employees) who supervise CAF members.
> 
> ...



Yes Pete is correct that is what I was referring too


----------



## Xylric (7 Sep 2018)

Well, I've got absolutely no intention of ever touching Cannabis due to the fact that it does not have the typical effect on my physiology, so whatever happens, I'm going to be completely clean in perpetuity.


----------



## DueFall (8 Sep 2018)

My partner and I are having a debate about the recruiting policy.

Me coming from a legal background, I have reservations about whether they will alter the recruitment policy for applicants with closed files due to marijuana use within the last year. My partner, for instance, is in that boat. 

I said that he used it while it was illegal, and thus the consequence remains so. But he predicts that once marijuana is legalized, he'll be able to contact the recruiting centre and re-open his application (he says he doesn't need to re-apply, which I thought he would). I realize that this is pure speculation for the time-being. And to clarify - he has not smoked since the same date he provided when doing his CFAT/TSD and has no intention of doing so again, regardless of updated policies.

What are your speculations on the topic of recruiting and the potential addendum? Sorry if I wasn't particularly clear - I was discussing applicants who are currently waiting to re-apply due to their file being closed for marijuana consumption within the year.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Sep 2018)

DueFall said:
			
		

> What are your speculations on the topic of recruiting and the potential addendum? Sorry if I wasn't particularly clear - I was discussing applicants who are currently waiting to re-apply due to their file being closed for marijuana consumption within the year.



My understanding is that new applicants are not currently being asked about cannabis consumption.  So rather than speculating, I would contact the nearest recruiting centre now to see what they have to say!  I don't think waiting until it is legalized is the only option.


----------



## Remius (8 Sep 2018)

DueFall said:
			
		

> My partner and I are having a debate about the recruiting policy.
> 
> Me coming from a legal background, I have reservations about whether they will alter the recruitment policy for applicants with closed files due to marijuana use within the last year. My partner, for instance, is in that boat.
> 
> ...




So let me start by saying that I am not a recruiter and haven’t been one for quite some time.  On this though, past drug use is not necessarily a show stopper.  What can be though is frequency and dépendance.  Same as with any legal or illegal substance.  If you are considered a risk due to high alcohol or caffeine intake you could also be turned down.  It is unlikely that the recruiting system needs to change much or anything as isn’t a security/criminal issue and is more of a medical/health issue.


----------



## robjvan (8 Sep 2018)

The new rules have been released:

http://forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-9000/9004-1.page

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/national/canada/2018/9/7/1_4084015.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Sep 2018)

Has DND and Canex considered the ramifications? Will Doritos now be kept as war stocks to ensure we don't run out at a critical time? On our next deployment will Tim Hortons carry a line of THC products? Will the Cannex carry enough snacks?


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Sep 2018)

Suppose bases will have to construct  green pits and designated areas outside of shacks for people to smoke pot in, just like smoking pits right?
Or would it be co located with smoking areas?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (27 Sep 2018)

It depends on which province the base is located. For example in Winnipeg they are looking at building separate smoking area for cannabis consumers.


----------



## Haggis (27 Sep 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Has DND and Canex considered the ramifications? Will Doritos now be kept as war stocks to ensure we don't run out at a critical time?



Yes. And Doritos will now be included in all IMPs and boxed lunches 



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> On our next deployment will Tim Hortons carry a line of THC products?



No.  The policy forbids use and /or possession while deployed outside of Canada


----------



## theprivate (28 Sep 2018)

To be honest, I'm not excited to have guys I work with smoking pot. What I've seen in the past is that it's turned my smart friends stupid. I understand why the big brass was put under pressure to create these policies... But I don't think they should have. It seems almost exactly the way they treat alcohol, but that's apples to oranges. 
THC stays in your system way longer and his a ton of lasting effects. It's really frustrating to me that people who use it at all are allowed in the CAF.


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2018)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> ; looks like it's basically 8 hours from bottle to throttle the same as alcohol,





			
				theprivate said:
			
		

> It seems almost exactly the way they treat alcohol,



Not exactly,



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Like driving,
> 
> "Period of prohibition
> 
> ...


----------



## IceBlue (28 Sep 2018)

Ultimately, whether we agree or disagree it is our responsibility to follow the direction that has been provided to us. I for one will not be partaking but that is a personal choice.


----------



## Scott (28 Sep 2018)

theprivate said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm not excited to have guys I work with smoking pot. What I've seen in the past is that it's turned my smart friends stupid. I understand why the big brass was put under pressure to create these policies... But I don't think they should have. It seems almost exactly the way they treat alcohol, but that's apples to oranges.
> THC stays in your system way longer and his a ton of lasting effects. It's really frustrating to me that people who use it at all are allowed in the CAF.



I've got news: you've already worked with people who smoke pot and you didn't even know it. That likely won't change too much after legalization.


----------



## dimsum (29 Sep 2018)

Scott said:
			
		

> I've got news: you've already worked with people who smoke pot and you didn't even know it. That likely won't change too much after legalization.



Yep.  I don't think all of a sudden everyone will start smoking up.  If anything, more people are happy about BEARDFORGEN or BOOTFORGEN.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Sep 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Yep.  I don't think all of a sudden everyone will start smoking up.  If anything, more people are happy about BEARDFORGEN or BOOTFORGEN.



I've not heard one maintainer talk about being able to use the special lettuce, but they are pretty happy about the beard changes.


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Sep 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I've not heard one maintainer talk about being able to use the special lettuce, but they are pretty happy about the beard changes.



I think that's probably the case for most people; military is generally pretty conservative.

Personally just like to know that we could, if we wanted to, so appreciate it treating us like adults, but not going to suddenly turn into Tommy Chong.


----------



## dimsum (29 Sep 2018)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> I think that's probably the case for most people; military is generally pretty conservative.
> 
> Personally just like to know that we could, if we wanted to, so appreciate it treating us like adults, but not going to suddenly turn into Tommy Chong.



Wait, so my idea of starting up a base food truck selling only Doritos *isn't* going to work?!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Sep 2018)

If you park it outside NDHQ...


----------



## garb811 (29 Sep 2018)

I think what people might be seeing is a cautious approach by individuals who are going to wait and see how certain people in their chains of command react to this, prior to actually becoming more public about their use. 

I've had the misfortune of working in a unit with a teetotaler in a key position and conversations about going out to party, or even for a quick beer after work, quickly dried up as it was easier than having to sit and listen to a sermon about the evils of alcohol if that individual happened to overhear it.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I've had the misfortune of working in a unit with a teetotaler in a key position and conversations about going out to party, or even for a quick beer after work, quickly dried up as it was easier than having to sit and listen to a sermon about the evils of alcohol if that individual happened to overhear it.



Something like this, I assume.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-WbYZLdxLA&t=16s


----------



## kratz (9 Oct 2018)

Reference: DAOD 2007-2, Use of Cannabis by DND Employees

The Maple Leaf magazine is reporting the new DAOD is published on the Use of Cannabis by civilian DND Employees. The policy appears similar to the CAF cannabis policy.


----------

